# 5dp3dt and feeling so down



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,
I am currently 5dp3dt on my 2nd ICSI and can't stop crying. Why, why, why is this so hard?? Something that for most people is soo easy, that is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world.
I just want to be pregnant so bad and I'm so frightened of this not working. We had 2 perfect 8-cell embryos transferred, so if this doesnt work I think I am going to lose a lot of hope.
Unfortunately, I am a POAS addict, and got a BFN today - I know its far too early, but I know that it is possible - I just need an answer 
Sorry for the rant, but needed to get it out.
Thanks x
Jenny x


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

hi hun 

feel for you totally coming from someone who does genuinely understand how hard this is im 9dp 3dt on 3rd ivf cycle just to give you hope i have a daughter who is four and is a result of our first ivf cycle 1 8 cell 1 6 cell embies i also tested two days before test date and got a bfn then blood test at clinic bfp and shes sitting next to me right now i thankgod everyday for our miracle unfortunately trying for a sibling hasnt been so easy started 2nd ivf last year transfered 1 perfect blast but bfn this time only 1 egg fertilised normally rest were abnormal fertilistation by day 3 the embies as you know should be between 6-8 cells but ours wasa just four and some fragmentation but im still hoping that im going to get my bfp i have every pregnancy symptom going nausea dizzy low bach ache food adversions is this the cyclogest i dont know  as on my failed cycle i had nausea been crying today to this is sooooo hard family friends dont understand how much this means ,i havnt done a poas and i wont this time as it does not give definite answers and makes you feel worse i had spottin last time few days before test then af came on morning of test how horrible but this time no spotting test on monday praying soooo much xxxx


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Girls,
Newbie here!
Ahhhhh so know the feelings! Im on day 4 3dt,and this morning woke in tears and struggled to stop! This is our 1st attempt and only had a single transfer as have OHSS,so have had constant grumbles n groans from the belly department. But am feeling very pre-menstrual which is getting me down. I appreciate alot of it can be from the meds...but wow...never thought this bit would be the hardest! Having a phobia of needles and doing daily,sometimes twice daily jabs seems such a doddle now  
Im trying not to think negative,but only have 2 (1 of them not so good) embies that have been frozen and were warned they didnt think theyd both be any good after thawing if we needed another go  
Wishing you all lots of luck,hope we all reach our goals and dreams   xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Jenny


What are you doing in your 2ww? are you getting out and about and meeting people?  Are you working?  I hope you have a good support group.


As for the injustice of it all and the fact that others appear to get pg at the drop of a hat, i agree its soooo tough.  Tbh now a days i don't even compare myself to others who are able to get pg naturally, my only hope is through treatment and this is the only thing i focus on.  Please do something nice this week end, i know it will not make the time go any quicker (i have had 3 2ww) but it will reduce the intensity of things. xxxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey coweyes, mrsw32, sunny1234 and jennyes2011. 

I'm on my 2ww (I'm 9dp5dt) and am testing from tomorrow. My OTD is on Sunday but I'm at a christening of my best friends twin boys so thought I'd prepare myself by testing a day early. 

I've had a variety of symptoms ranging from thirst, weeing lots, dizzieness/struggling to focus at night, being tired and cramping that was initially all right sided and has now spread to my lower back and a bit more central. I'm terrified my AF is on the way but am not sure how to calculate when it would be due as this is my first cycle of ivf (my cycle is usually 28 days but being on various stim drugs has varied that from 28-32 days). 

I guess we're all different and that the progesterone is a lot to do with the symptoms. I'm lucky that my DH has taken time off with me during the 2ww so have been able to keep me from going .

Good luck ladies.  

XxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Chocking goOd luck for tomorrow.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Thank you all for your support.
Feeling a bit better today - just trying hard to distract myself. Yesterday, I got quite a lot of crampy, stabby type feelings and so felt positive. But today I am now wondering, was that not just gas etc from the cyclogest? Have been taking my temps each morning - and this morning had dropped a few .1 degrees so that made me feel more negative.
I am now 7dp3dt and haven't tested today - trying hard to persuade myself not to. On my last 2ww AF arrived (as spotting) at 5PM on 8dp3dt - so I am coming close to the end of this now - one way or the other. Tomorrow is going to be a tough one I think.

No I havent been at work - I have been at home on my own, so I think that makes it a little bit harder. Tomorrow we are going to do a bit of shopping, and go for a chinese buffet, and maybe the cinema - to pass the time.

Wishing you all the very best of luck and hoping for you all x

Jenny x


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Afternoon,

Good luck tomorrow Chicking,hope it brings you fab news x

Im the same Jenny,i have been home for the past week too because of the OHSS,completley drained me of energy! Iv got lots of symptons that i think could be any number of things...cyclogest...monthly due...or maybe happy news  
I took myself back into work this afternoon just because i had to see people..i had to not think about it for just a while..helped a little, and thankfully have the day with DH and woofy tomorrow so i should be slightly more bearable to be around,ha!!
I dont test till the 13th,but was trying to persuade DH to agree to do an early response hpt, (not that i need permission,lol,just reinforcement that its a good idea..which he disagreed)!  
Not sure i can wait,its driving me crazy and im only in 1st week !!

Hugs and good wishes all    xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

I mostly cry the whole time during 2ww cos DH drives me nuts...


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Morning ladies. How are we all feeling? Thinking of you all. 

I was a bit naughty and tested yesterday (only 1 day early) and to my amazement got a BFP  I've tested again this morning and another BFP  I was so amazed as I was convinced they would be negative as all my AF symptoms were there-it just goes to show that you can't be sure what symptoms are due to progesterone and what are our little ones implanting. 

Try to stay positive,   for you all.  

XxxxChickingxxxxx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

My second ICSI cycle is now a BFN. We are hearbroken at the moment, but looking towards our FET in 6 weeks time.

Best of luck to you all and congratulations Chicking - I hope it will be our turn soon x

Jenny x


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jennyes2011  

I hope it soon will be your turn. 

Take care

XxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Many congrats Chickings...that is fab news   Its keeping me positive because have had constant AF pains for past couple of days..and sure making me worry!

So so sorry Jenny...sending you lots of hugs and wishing you all the luck with your FET soon  

Kitty_kat...iv been a bit like you today..very emotional..and went back to work but brain is all over the place..think i did more harm than good to business! Cant blame my DH much,but sometimes is hard to get across how your feeling as the woman i find!

Sending you all best wishes   
Kat x


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Try and stay strong mrsw32. I know it's a worrying time. As for me, these pains can be a good thing. 

Good luck

XxxxChickingxxxxx


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Chicking!

I think i need to stop comparing my symptons with everyone and thing...ha ha!! After all we are all diff and our bodies will react to drugs, hormones etc differently......but it is soooo nice to speak to people and see that we are all experiencing things and are not alone...and some can be positives 

Best wishes,
Kat x


----------

